# 1CLNB14 PM is full so i hope you get this



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

seeing as how you don't check pm's 

TO 1CLNB14

hey man, we talked before about your custom tails and you said it would cost "more than most people are willing to spend"
i just looked at your (nwnismo) profiles page and that is the most beautiful car i've ever seen. im interested in a regular light version (no leds) (or with leds if price diff isn't much)
i'll pay, i'll pay!!! aggghhhh i want it so bad!!!! what is the price range on this? i'll come over to seattle and help you guys out. 
are you still considering doing molds of it?
pleeeaaasseee help!! 
i tried pming you but your folder was full and an email is being sent to tell you that and then it erased my whole message. this is 
the short version  IM SO JEALOUS OF YOU(R CAR.)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Please PM me again, I do check them, but I tend to save some and do not remember to remove them. 
I have cleaned out my folders.

I did not make the trim panel, but I know the guy who did.


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Know exactly how U feel...xt


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

those are so sweeeeetttt. my motivation for keepin my cars color white is cuz of seans. did you see the pic of his gas cap?? lol. he covered everything. i only dream of getting my car THAT complete. it'll take for ever.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The only way to get as far as Sean is to be as obsessive as Sean is about his car  ... trust me, he's a maniac about that thing  .


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Sean has good reason to be obsessed with his car. He and his car are a big inspiration for me. 

Sean: I was wondering how you wired the reverse lights into the clear turn signal, did you use different bulb/harness?? Please PM me with details because im taking a 2 weeks off from work and will have plenty of time and hopefully patience alongside my brother to work on my car.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

wait keep it in this thread. i want to know too!!!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

off topic: but hey sean, did you know that a company selling omega bodykits on ebay is using you car in their posting?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks everyone....

Teknikid, I'm using the OEM harness/bulbs(other than putting clears in the then turnsig/now reverse housing), but I spliced into it.
Without me looking at it, it will be very hard to explain.
If I remember correctly, we followed the reverse wires from the trunk, to the rear driverside quarter panel. That is where we spliced into it at.
I also remember running a wire all the way from the driver side quarter panel, over to the passenger side taillight.
It really is easier than you think.
We used the Chiltons/Haynes wiring diagram to help us figure it out.

Katana200sx, 
The company has been contacted and is being dealt with. 
Who do these people think they are? That is a copywritten pic of my car! If they want to use it, they can pay me, offer me a sponsorship, or be sued....take a pick.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i would have felt the same way, thats why i wanted to give you a heads up on it. i think they should compensate you in some way for using that pic in their current auctions even if they dont use it in the future.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I will soon be putting in Sean's old bar, I had a question as well.

Sean, I assume you wired it so all 4 red bulbs lighted dim with the lights on, then you had the inner brights work with the brakes and the outer brights work with the blinkers (or vice-versa), did you have any problems with running 4 bulbs on nighttime? Only 1 fuse powers all the interior lights, the parking lamps, and the tails, if you put 2 more tails on the circuit, you add more load to that fuse. Did you have any trouble here?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I tapped the new rounds into the licence plate lights for tails, and into the third brake light for brakes. Then I grounded it to the trunk 
The outside lights have been rewired as well.


Attention EVERYONE!

If you see any auction on EBAY using pics of my car, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE bring it to my (or samo's) attention.

Thanks


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Attention EVERYONE!
> 
> If you see any auction on EBAY using pics of my car, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE bring it to my (or samo's) attention.
> 
> Thanks *


 why's that?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

People are jacking copywritten photos and using them to sell thier products on ebay. They do not have permission to use them, and are not offering my any kind of percentage on the products they sell using my photo. They won't even offer me a sponsorship....
What happens if they rip someone off, and my pic is associated with that company.....
People are just fuckin' lame....


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Sorry, its offtopic but I just felt like sharing this. I always had to "remember" your name to search for it or what bot. But I was in my car today thinking about it (dont ask why ?) but now I realize it means "1 clean b14", im such a dumbass.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> *Sorry, its offtopic but I just felt like sharing this. I always had to "remember" your name to search for it or what bot. But I was in my car today thinking about it (dont ask why ?) but now I realize it means "1 clean b14", im such a dumbass. *



lol......it even rhymes too, 1 clean b14, has a ring to it


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i never had a problem knowing whats 1clnb14 was...but always wondered what the deal is w/your name psch. is it short for something or a name like ACT where each letter is a word or something like that?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Heh, its been my name for several years.

When I first got the internet with AOL, I was thinking of a name. My Personal name is Patrick Schmidt. So I just took the P and the SCH and put them together. Psch. I used to have Psch23. I liked the Chicago Bulls at the time, so I chose Michael Jordans Number. Back then, messing around AOL with programs was popular, and it had gotten me in trouble with aol, so they closed my account. Then I made a new one with Psch91, number from Dennis Rodman. And the name has stayed with me ever since, a little more than 6 years.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ah gotcha. ive wondered ever since u were on the board


----------

